

A Lion Uncaged - Damn it Feels Good to be a Hacker - sutro
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kPYlN-04HOE

======
tlrobinson
I knew I wasn't the only one thinking of Office Space when reading that essay.

That said, I think there's been enough news.yc posts about the essay. Can we
please move on?

~~~
andyn
> Can we please move on?

I wish. But the next weekly angry rant/controversy isn't here yet for people
to get excited over.

